# Stripers in NJ?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey, I spent my younger years around the cape (house in the Villas) and caught a few dinks, despit not knowing how to target them 

I know P&S hasn't had much activity on the NJ board, but it seems to be increasing over time. Do we have any members who are catching any NJ stripers? I really have only fished Wildwood to Cape May areas, but have friends who have said NJ rules if you fish further north. Delaware and Maryland surf fishing seems pretty dead right now, so I'm thinking about trying points north ... maybe a two day, one night trip somewhere like LBI or elsewhere 

Anyone have some advice ... I'm not looking for exact locations, so just tell me within 100 yards


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cape May*

Poverty Beach, 2nd ave, Higbees Beach and infornt of Harpoon Henry's (Whaler's Cove) along beach drive in NCM have been producing fish. I myself have not been out due to work schedules, but the guys that I have spoken to have done well. Clams seem to be the bait of choice.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks bud ... didn't know if things were going on in south Jersey, as I seem to find a lot more reports regarding LBI and NOMOCO (or however it's properly referenced  )


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

FishHead,

Try out around Brielle, Barnegat beach, Sea Girt, Sandy Hook, Sea Bright, Point Pleasant, IBSP. Anywhere in that general area with fresh bunker and clam is producing a great deal of stripers.. At night and first light around LBI is producing as well..

Tight Lines,
Rich


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Rich ... given the air temps I was hoping to fish daytime primarily ... so maybe Point Pleasant would be a good target ... seems to be not too bad a drive ... 3 hrs or so from home 

Now I've got to pick a date and find a place to flop that's not to pricey 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

fishhead said:


> Hey, I spent my younger years around the cape (house in the Villas) and caught a few dinks, despit not knowing how to target them
> 
> I grew up in the Villas too walked to the bay every day as a kid just to get my line wet. Grew up near the 5 and 10 store.. Penny candy whoo hoo


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep Villas 5 & 10*

Bayshore Road/New York, ave still there today. Owned by the Mulligan's. Great people.


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

I grew up on Matthews ave, half a block in off bayshore Used to walk up to the bay for fishing and clamming. Made good money as a kid digging up clams, but could never eat one :--|


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

I'm out by the Cape May County Airport in Erma. Thats where the Police Dept moved to back in 1994.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Villas(i prefer extreme outskirts of CapeMay) Also!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*RuddeDogg*

Hey Dogg,

I'm sure you've been asked this before but are there any drive-able beaches up around Cape May and an even better question is, are there any fish? I'm trying to decide whether to head south or north.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

North Wildwood and wildwood you can drive on but ya need a permit and have to have your truck inspected cause there is a list of stuff ya need. They are reel sticklers on this. The beaches in Cape May like poverty, philadelphia and 2nd ave are accessable by foot. Parking is on the street ,no meters. From what I'm hearing fishin in the suds has been hit and miss. Boating has been alot different. They have muckin it up. I know personally of a 46 inch 48lber that was taken just a 1/2 mile out. My season is over till the spring. I just way too much goin on. Hey if it don't work out and ya wanna wait till spring, give me a shout and we can do the weakfish and black drum runs in the spring. April and may are the best months.


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*Windy!*

these 50 mph winds must have a negative effect on the fishing. good luck !


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> North Wildwood and wildwood you can drive on but ya need a permit and have to have your truck inspected cause there is a list of stuff ya need. They are reel sticklers on this. The beaches in Cape May like poverty, philadelphia and 2nd ave are accessable by foot. Parking is on the street ,no meters. From what I'm hearing fishin in the suds has been hit and miss. Boating has been alot different. They have muckin it up. I know personally of a 46 inch 48lber that was taken just a 1/2 mile out. My season is over till the spring. I just way too much goin on. Hey if it don't work out and ya wanna wait till spring, give me a shout and we can do the weakfish and black drum runs in the spring. April and may are the best months.


Heck yeah Dogg, I'll fish with ya anytime! Count on me in the Spring. I know about the boaters and the fact they're tearing them up, its frustrating. It's pretty much hit or miss up and down the coast for the convict fish from shore. What to do, what to do.....


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Dogg and Fish,

Let me know when this meet comes around in the Spring and I'll meet up and wet a few.. Could learn alot about drum fishing..


IS it spring yet???


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Absolutely RG. April and May it is!  I love that time of year, so much happening in the water. The big red drum in OBX, the black drum up here, Weakies. We have time to plan this.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Just let me know*

What's good for you guys and if I'm working I'll take off. Percs of being second in charge. Just give me a few days in advance.


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Good Place to Stay in Pt Pleasant*

Hey Fishhead,

If you're going to Pt Pleasant, try Bates Motel, spooky name, nice place, full size fridge in the room, right down the street from the inlet, the beach and the boats and the guy who owns it owns the B&T attached to it named, oddly enough, Bates Bait & Tackle. Good advice and good prices all around.


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

Guys, I'm an idiot...its Gates motel not Bates....sorry...still a great fisherman friendly place to stay if you want to hit a head boat, the wall and the beach.....


----------

